# ortho-tricyclen question



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I have asked my gyno today to prescribe me some pills. My periods are usualy 7 days and I want to reduce them. I hear that ortho is good for skin also? I still use acne medication every night so I am hoping I will be able to stop that. I am a little worried though about breast cancer, no breast cancer in family but I hear that it does increase you chance. Anyone here on Ortho? What was your experience with it?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I forgot to add that the reason for asking for the pill was not to prevent pregnancy, I can't get pregnant. Will it help with pms?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have taken Ortho-tricyclin in the past. I think it is good because as you said it can help with acne. I am currently on Ortho-cyclin. For someone to take as a first time pill, I think Ortho-tricyclin is great because it is a low dosage of hormones. As far as breast cancer goes, talk that one over with your doctor, and try to make an educated decision. And yes, the pill can help with PMS, cramps, and it can even reduce how much your IBS is affected by your cycle. I hope it works out well for you! Let me know what you decide.~Mrs. Mason


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks msmanson for your reply. I am a skiny person but don't want to gain weight, does the pill make you gain weight? If I don't eat more than I can't gain weight right? I will start the pill tonight.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I think it all depends on the person what your side effects (ie weight gain) will be. I didn't gain any weight on that kind; but I did on a different one. Technically many kinds of bc pills help your skin, just that they are authorized to make that claim


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Different people react differently to the pill. I have probably been on at least 8 different kinds through the years and have never once gained weight. (I too am a skinny person) Although, my breasts grew a cup size, and never went down. (I was thrilled!







) I have a friend who gained about 5 pounds when she started the pill. I think with Ortho-tricyclin you will see the _least_ amount of side-effects, but it will still depend on how your body reacts. Any side-effects you have may be taken care of if you switch to a different pill. Let me know how it goes!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

wow, I would love my breasts to gain a size! I think they are worth a try just for that!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Ever wonder why we can transplant organs, skin etc but not fat? Otherwise I would lend you some extra for some larger breasts!


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

I was on Orthotricylen.I bloated, I gained weight, I had acne, and my boobs got bigger, and on the third week, I PMSed like you wouldn't believe.However, it's been the best one I've been on so far.







I tried Alesse for a bit, but it made me so nauseated I kept thinking I was pregnant.


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

I take Ortho Tri Cyclen and it made me gain about 5 pounds. I don't think it has to do with how much you eat either, because my eating habits are the same. I don't have any side effects from it. I take other medicines that cause acne and so I use topical medication, so I can't say if Ortho has helped in that arena. Like Aurora said, theoretically ANY pill will decrease acne, but OTC is the only one who went through the FDA tests and is able to make that claim. My cramps were so bad and there were no medications working, that I began to tri-cycle (taking 3 pill packets in a row and then having a period) and I did that on OTC for awhile and it REALLY made me moody... The sudden change in levels from week 3 to 1 without a buffer week, I guess. Word to the wise: OTC is NOT a good pill to tri-cycle on. Best to use a monophasic if you do that.Kristin


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I was hoping for tri-cyclen to cure my ibs. I am a moody person before my period so I hope it doesn't make it worse! I hear that this pill could cause some depression also. I will try it for a month and see how it goes.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I think otc is giving me some intestinal pain. I have been feeling good lately, careful of everything but yesterday I had some cramps (intestinal). I read that intetinal discomfort is a side-effect. Anyone have to discontinue otc because of this reason?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I never had that happen. Actually being on the pill seems to help with my IBS symptoms that are hormonally aggravated. (I have other IBS symptoms that have nothing to do with hormones though) Keep me posted Jo-jo!


----------



## Cara Mia (Mar 26, 2002)

jo-jo,I've been taking Ortho-cept for 5 years now. I think it is very similar to Ortho-tricyclen because it has a low dosage of hormones and is also good for your skin. I had acne problems and it helped my skin for a couple of years, but like any medication you can become immune to it. I only have good things to say about Ortho-Cept. I have very light periods with no cramps and I actually lost weight while I was taking it.Cara Mia


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

so far so good, I don't know if it was the pill causing some intestinal pain but I'm ok now. I hear that if you continue taking the pill (skip the placebo) that you won't get a period? I'm thinking of doing this, is this safe thing to do? Would be nice to not have periods this summer!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I've done that, the continuous pill thing. My doctor told me that was okay. It was nice to not get my period every month.


----------



## StarGarden83 (Jun 14, 2002)

I''ve been on Orth-Tricyclin for a few years now - It's worked wonderfully! Minimal weight gain and less acne!







~Star


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

My breasts have started to hurt and they are growing! That's a good thing, they are small to begin with. I have to hold them when I am not wearing a bra when I go up and down the stairs, bouncing hurts!


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

JoJo,Talk to your doctor before skipping the placebo pills on OTC. Since it's tri-phasic (3 levels of hormones), it can cause hormonal problems. I tried to tri-cycle (as it's called when you take 3 pill packs in a row, skipping placebo week, and then have a period) and it caused me serious depression/irritability. I switched to Ortho-Cyclen (monophasic - one hormone level throughout) and tri-cycled without problem. Please do check with your doctor before doing this. I am back on OTC because OC was causing breakthrough bleeding. FYI, I tri-cycled for many years to prevent periods, because I have severe menstrual cramps. It worked quite well.


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

My IBS got worse with OTC and my doctor thinks it is due to the tri-phasic style of OTC..she switched me to Lo-Ouvral I guess its one of the lowest dose and monophasic and this has helped...Oh and previous to OTC my PMS pain and mood were never extreme but on OTC it was horrible and actually made me break out more....but he LO-Ouvral has reduced all that and I feel back to "normal" in that area.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is one of the things I like about this board. You get to hear from people who LOVED OTC and people that it didn't work for. Just shows how we need to discuss all that stuff with the doctor, and find what works the best for us!How's it going Jo-jo?


----------



## Jeepers (Jun 24, 2002)

I have been on Ortho for about 10 months and I like it although I definitely think that it makes me irritable and/or moody. JoJo- I think that since you started Ortho you should try it for at least 3 months rather than re-evaluate it at 1 month. It took about 3 months for me to notice a difference in PMS and cramps. Also, it isn't good for your body to go on and off bc...I've heard that doing that can cause ovarian cysts....although one month probably isn't going to hurt anything. Good Luck.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I tried ortho a while back and my skin stayed the same, it made my periods really wacky and I kept getting dizzy and passing out from it.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

my two cents~I tried ortho t.c. a couple of years ago because I wanted to improve my acne and get off Depo-provera. Well, I retained 5 lbs of water weight and felt irritable. I went off it after 1.5 months and back onto Depo. After a while, I just went on Accutane for my acne and I've been pleased with my skin ever since.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't have any problem with my skin but I still apply some topical med about 3 times a week so maybe it's the cream working. I didn't have a period this month because I went straight to the second pack. I do notice that my breasts start to really hurt when I start the second row of pills (higher hormones) and hurt even worse on the third row. I'll call my gyno tomorrow about this. I won't skip the period coming, I feal too weird about doing this, I'm sure it can't be good for something. And I find that my breast have grown in a noticeable way, hubby and daughter have noticed a difference. The pill has increased my appetite, I have gained about 5 pounds. I'm skinny to begin with so it doesn't realy show, I'm at 112lb. now. but I don't want to gain any more. My daughter has started Alesse at the same time that I started ortho and she's doing fine on it. She did have the sore breasts for a few weeks but all this has gone away. I'm thinking that maybe the same amount of hormones would be better for me. I don't notice any depression but it's the boob pain that I am concerned about. I'll speak to my doc tomorrow.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I was on OTC for a while. I have ibs and thought it would help. My GI said it can work for some people and make it worse for others. As soon as I had an attack I went off of it but didn't really stick it out to correlate if it was the OTC that brought my attack on or something else. As far as side effects went, my breasts would become really painful and swollen a couple of days before and actually my period was more painful and laster longer when i was on OTC! It does clear up your skin though! As for me now, i'm due any day now and have suffered another IBS attack over the last 2 weeks. It's gotten better and i'm almost back to normal now with a sharp jab here and there. I'm thinking of going back on OTC to try it again. Good luck with it. Everyone's different.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I'm stopping it. I began to spot a little a few days ago and now I have to wear a pad. Maybe another kind would be better.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

jo-jo, unless your dr tells you others, finish the active pills in your pack. The easiest time to switch pills is when you are ready to start a new pack.Please do consult with your dr, if you haven't already. Another kind of pill may work much better for you


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Well it stated with spotting then a little dripping into a full period because i stopped them. I had been dripping for 3 days and had enough. I called the doctor and he said to continue with them anyways, I quit them. Now Im in my 9th day of period. When I was taking the ortho I was sweating so much at night that I had to change t-shirt. It was just like getting out of the shower, my hair and my sheets were soaked. I usually get this a week before my period but with the pill it was every night, I'm sure that's not normal. I liked that my boobs were bigger, I think they shrunk a bit now.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

jo-jo, did you finish the pill pack?? If you stopped partway through, this period could very well be wacky because of that.Usually when you are on the pill, after 7 days of no pills or placebos, you start taking active pills again. If your period is not finished yet, that will cause it to stop. My cycles are shorter when on the pill, so if I am still bleeding when it is time to start the pills again, it is very light bleeding. It usually takes about 3 days after stopping the active pills for my period to start.


----------

